# START HERE if you are New to Burning / have a draft problem / stove's air is restricted / FAQ about



## pen

*Check out these previous discussions to help you better take control of your burning problems as they relate to draft problems, stove air restriction, needing to leave the door cracked, cool stove top, or you are simply new to burning.*


*https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/install-complete-and-chimney-cap-caution.164774/*


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/60911/


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/61361/


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/45808/


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/43191/


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/33879/


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/14236/


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/65165/


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/43242/
When not to reload:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...hen-the-stove-isnt-ready-to-be-loaded.116120/

Backpuffing: 
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/why-does-a-stove-backpuff.104401/#post-1352302

*How to run a stove:*
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/stove-operation.132843/

*Overfiring information:*


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/87647/


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/89831/


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/87607/


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/69088/


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/51706/


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/48571/

*Here are a few related links in regards to seasoning firewood; what it means; peoples views of how to do it; etc:*


https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/wood-stove-doest-stay-lit.189654/#post-2548375


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/65989/


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/10158/


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/45062/


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/40425/


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/32870/


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/73085/

*Chimney Cleaning advice / creosote questions / tips / etc*


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/48236/


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/65194/


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/creosote_from_wood_burning_causes_and_solutions


http://www.csia.org/


http://www.familyhandyman.com/DIY-Projects/Home-Safety/Fire-Safety/when-to-clean-a-chimney-flue


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/4845/

*Links related to "chimney sweeping logs"*


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/81221/


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/78621/


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/43377/


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/28414/


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/21486/


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/13402/

*Links related to stove top & chimney temperatures as well as temperature measuring devices*


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/63964/


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/63488/


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/62731/


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/62136/


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/51149/


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/61907/

*Threads regarding the topic of Chimney Lining *


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/73076/


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/57940/


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/58412/


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/48957/


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/44852/


https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/22360/

Rockford's guide on how to install in an existing chimney:
http://www.instructables.com/id/Chimney-Liner-Installation-Step-By-Step-Guide/?ALLSTEPS

*Starting a fire / Shoulder Season Firing *
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/79141/

*Cleaning Stove Glass*
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/90862/

*Excessive Coals Building Up in Stove*
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/90866/

*Secondary Burn*



* How secondary burning works:*



pen


----------



## begreen

If you have questions or concerns about fireplace or hearth tiling, these links may be of assistance:

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/74514/


----------



## begreen

For some good video on what stove you need and how to run it, check out this link:

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/75536/


----------

